# Die besten Spiele aller Zeiten



## PCGH_Thilo (3. September 2007)

Ich dachte, das wäre ein gutes Thema für die heute eröffnete Spielesektion... :o

Jedenfalls hier meine ultimative und höchst subjektive Top 10 aller Zeiten.

* Platz 10: Galaga (Uhr)*
Mit Galaga ist das was Besonderes. Ich hatte nämlich als Kind eine Uhr, die ein Galaga Basic als Spiel integriert hatte. Damit habe ich dann so ziemlich jede Busfahrt zur Schule überbrückt und alle Beifahrer in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Der Sound ließ sich nämlich nicht abstellen (Lautstärke-Regler bei Spielekonsolen wurden wohl erst später erfunden). Hach, es waren ja nur drei Pixel, aber die haben viel Spaß gemacht.

* Platz 9: Battle for Wesnoth (PC)*
Ein Freeware-Spiel, rundenbasierte Strategie, Fantasy-Hintergrund, Multiplayer-fähig, mit viel Liebe gestaltet, Hunderte von Einheiten, sau spannend. Ein echter Knaller. www.wesnoth.org.

* Platz 8: Warcraft 2 (PC)*
Das Spiel ist schuld, dass ich den Multiplayer-Modus für mich entdeckt habe. Damals im Studium war WC2 der Klassiker über das Nullmodemkabel (kennen das überhaupt noch alle hier?). Zu Zweit gegen zwei Computer. Immer die gleiche Karte. Immer etwas anderer Spielverlauf. Immer ein Fest, den Computer zu plätten. Im Internet habe ich dann nur auf die Mütze bekommen und alle Gegner als Cheater verschrien. Bis ich gemerkt habe, dass Echtzeit-Strategie einfach nix ist für mich.

* Platz 7: Warlords 2 Deluxe (PC)*
Ein Meilenstein unter den rundenbasierten Fantasy-Strategiespielen. Ich gebe zu, der Kampfmodus war manchmal sehr Banane.. Wenn man wieder mit mal mit seinen Elefanten gegen Fledermäuse verloren hatte, flog schon mal die Maus durch die Gegend. Aber das Flair hat es wieder rausgerissen. Und vor allem: Das Constructors Set. Ich habe sicherlich Dutzende von Stunden damit verbracht, eine komplette Mittelerde-Karte nachzubauen und auch Figuren zu malen. Das waren geschätzt zwar nur 16x16 Pixel, aber meine Ents sahen gar nicht schlecht aus damit. Leider habe ich es nie geschafft, alle Figuren zu Ende zu malen. Da hätte ich mein BWL-Studium dann doch um vier Semester verlängern müssen.

* Platz 6: Quake-Engine Mods Rocket Arena/Lithium (PC)*
Es gibt Spiele, die machen einfach nur Spaß. Und die Rocket-Arena-Mods (für welches Quake-Engine-Spiel sage ich mal nicht) sind nach meinem Dafürhalten der blanke Spaßbringer. Was habe ich Tränen gelacht! Zusammen mit den Reitern der Apokalpyse (Heil Gier! Heil Pest! Heil Hunger!) habe ich so manche durchlachte Stunde vollbracht, immer auf der Suche nach der dümmsten Methode, sich selbst wegzusprengen. Aber eine Saison lang haben wir im Clan sogar ernst gemacht und in der deutschen Clanliga mitgespielt. Immerhin sind wir damals Zweiter geworden. Ach ja, und Lithium habe ich natürlich auch sehr gerne gespielt, allerdings war der Mod nix für Hektiker. Mit Hook UND Runen parallel zu spielen, das ist nix für reaktionsarme Mausautisten. Mir hats einen Heidenspaß gemacht, wie weiland Tarzan durch die Level zu hüpfen und dabei die bösen Runen zu bunkern.

* Platz 5: Unreal-Engine-Spiel (PC)*
Es gibt da ein Spiel, basierend auf der Unreal-Engine, das ich leider nicht beim Namen nennen darf. Nur so viel: Zusammen mit Herrn Gooding von PC Games habe ich zuerst im Clan "Rockets of Destruction" (ROD) und dann bei MTW dieses ungenannte Spiel gezockt. So, werbliche Äußerungen darf ich ja nicht machen, deshalb muss es bei dieser mysteriösen Nennung bleiben.

* Platz 4: Dig Dug (Automat/C64)*
Bei Dig Dug hing ich ernsthaft an der Nadel. Das Spiel ist so einfach, und doch so spaßig. Mit einer Wasserpumpe rennt Dug durch die Level, immer verfolgt von Monstern, die immer schneller werden. Da braucht es gutes Timing, denn platzen sollen die Blödmänner nicht; schließlich gibt es mehr Punkte durch Steinschlag.

* Platz 3: Wizard of Wor (C64)*
Ein Labyrinth aus Strichen, Zweispielermodus, Gegner, die per Schluckauf durch den Level hicksen: Das ist Wizard of Wor. Pixelige Figuren skaten durch den Level, bis der Wizard kommt. Aber ein Heidenspaß hat es gemacht, vor allem zu zweit. Wie oft habe ich nächtelang mit einem Kumpel gedaddelt. Herrlich! Gibt es heute sicher auch als Freeware, würde mich aber angesichts der Pixelhaufen bestimmt zu Tode erschrecken.

* Platz 2: Master of Magic (PC)*
Und noch mal Fantasy, rundenbasiert. Ich würde nicht so weit gehen, mich als Civ-Fan zu bezeichnen. Das originale Civ habe ich nicht lange gespielt, und auch die Master of Orions habe ich - wenn überhaupt - nur mal angezockt. Aber Master of Magic hat mich gepackt. Natürlich war das Spiel durch die starken Helden etwas unausgewogen. Trotzdem ist es eines der wenigen Disketten-Spiele, das ich noch im Original besitze. Wer es mal anspielen will: Auf Abandonia gibt es MoM zum Runterladen.

* Platz 1: NHL 95 (PC)*
Mein Lieblingsspiel aller Zeiten, da wird in diesem Leben wohl auch keines mehr nur ansatzweise rankommen. Während meines Studiums habe ich mit meinem Kumpel Oli gut & gerne 500 Stunden NHL 95 gezockt. Okay, das BWL-Studium war einfach langweiliger, als mit Lemieux, Jagr und Lindros auf Punktejagd zu gehen. Genial einfaches Pass- und Schussprinzip, dazu natürlich das Gravis Gamepro Pro, die Kettensäge unter den Sport-Controllern. Mein Onkel hat mir extra einen aufschraubbaren Metallstick gedreht, um das lächerliche Plastikteil zu ersetzen.


----------



## HeNrY (3. September 2007)

*Platz 10: Tetris(-Klon) (PC)*
Zwar ein eher einseitiges Spieleprinzip, aber trotzdem relativ hoher Langzeitspaß und auch für ein Spiel zwischendurch immer wieder fein.

*Platz 9: Jedi Knight I (PC)*
Damals wie heute hat es mir immer Spaß gemacht mit Lichtschwert und "Macht" bewaffnet durch die Reihen des Imperiums oder der Rebellen zu streifen.

*Platz 8: X - Beyond the Frontier (PC)*
Mitunter einer der ersten Weltraumsimulationen die ich gespielt und mich sofort in die X-Reihe verliebt habe. Ob Wirtschaft, Kampf, Missionen und Aufbau, alles war möglich und relativ gut durchdacht.

*Platz 7: Ret*rn to C*stle W*olfenst*in (PC)*
Zwar das übliche Egoshooter-Szenario, allerdings mit netten Settings. Also mal mehr in Deutschland selbst, als weiter im Westen oder Osten.

*Platz 6: Q*ake I (PC)*
Ohne Worte 

*Platz 5: Rollercoaster Tycoon I (PC)*
Sollte eigentlich auch jeder kennen.

*Platz 4: X2 - Die Bedrohung (PC)*
Wie auch schon der Vorgänger einfach klasse.

*Platz 3: Gothic I und II (PC)*
Wenn auch zu Anfang (wie III) verbuggt und ruckelig, spielte es sich doch nach einem Jahr auf neuerer Hardware recht flüssig und durchgehend. Einziges Manko, die meist sehr groß werdenden Savegames.

*Platz 2: Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (PC)*
DAS Multiplayergame schlechthin für mich. Damals noch zu Clanzeiten ordentlich abgeräumt, viel Spaß gehabt, neue Freundschlaften geschlossen und Spieler auf der ganzen Welt kennengelernt. - Die Kontakte werden übrigens immer noch gepflegt.

*Platz 1: Gothic III / X3 - Reunion (PC)*
Ebenfalls ohne Worte 

Übrigens, die Sternchen habe ich wegen der Indizierung gesetzt - nicht das jemand was anderes denkt. 

@Thilo:
Bis auf Unreal,Q*ake, Warcraft 2 und Galaga hab ich nichts von deinen besten gespielt... müsste ich wohl mal nachholen *g


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. September 2007)

HeNrY schrieb:


> *Platz 10: Tetris(-Klon) (PC)*
> Zwar ein eher einseitiges Spieleprinzip, aber trotzdem relativ hoher Langzeitspaß und auch für ein Spiel zwischendurch immer wieder fein.
> 
> *Platz 9: Jedi Knight I (PC)*
> ...



Jedi Knight war wirklich geil.... Allerdings habe ich mich oft in den Levels verlaufen


----------



## HeNrY (4. September 2007)

Ja, das war wirklich ein kleiner Nachteil


----------



## AlexanderPCT (4. September 2007)

darf man als nicht mod und nichtadmin hier überhaupt posten xD 

*Platz 10*

Big Brain Academy 
kein echtes spiel aber hab ich bis heute noch täglich am laufen

*Platz 9*

Myst 3: Exile
der mit Abstand schlechteste Teil der Reihe, deswegen ebkommt der einen Einzelplatz.

*Platz 8*

Die Guildwars Reihe - ist zwar eigentlich ein MMO, kann man aber mittlerweile zu 100% wie ein offfliengame spiene  (instanzierung und dein ganzes team kann aus NPCs bestehen ^^)

*Platz 7*

Jedi Knight 1&2
Hat den Flair eines asiatischen RPG, aber im westlichen gewand, super

*Platz 6*

The Legent of Zelda: A Link to the Past (das fürn SNES)
Ich könnte noch weitere aufführen, aber ich denke das ist das beste, steht aebr für alle aus der Serie.

*Platz 5*

StreetFighter Alpha 3
daddeln bis die finger bluten sag ich da nur ^^

*Platz 4*

Mafia
Ja ein Recht neues Spiel, aber soviel Flair und Spielspass findet man selten

*Platz 3*

Vampires Dawn
Ganz klar ist das Spiel bei mir hauptsächlich soweit oben weil es ein Freeware-Spiel von Privatpersonen ist  aber auch ohne diesen Fakt wäre es ganz ganz oben dabei.

*Platz 2*
Myst/Riven: A Sequel to Myst/Myst4/Myst5

Etwas fordernde Adventure, super klasse

*Platz 1*

Final Fantasy 7

Dieses Spiel soll auf platz 1 die gesammte Sparte der japanischen Rollenspiele vertreten. Final Fantasy 7 ist dabei aber das Herrausragendste alle Spiele. Ich sag nur 320Stunden spielzeit und ich habe es mehrfach durchgezockt 

Außer Wertung: SupremeCommander ... ich bin Momentan extremst begeistert von dem Spiel, das bin ich aber von vielen Spielen, die ich zuerst vergöttere und ann für besseres Mittelmaß befinde(siehe Devil May Cry),d eswegen brauch ich etwas abstadn bis ich das mit einordnen kann ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. September 2007)

AlexanderPCT schrieb:


> darf man als nicht mod und nichtadmin hier überhaupt posten xD
> 
> *Platz 10*
> 
> ...



Äh ja, warum sollte man nicht posten dürfen? 

Interesante Liste, mal so ganz andere Spiele als ich zocke.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. September 2007)

*Platz 10*
_Indianer Jones - And the fate of atlantis_

Hat mich sehr oft zweifeln lassen, weil die Rätsel im späteren Verlauf echt schwierig waren.

*Platz 9*
_Holiday Island_

Goldig animierte 2D Grafik, langzeitspaß und schon weit über 10 Jahre alt...und ich spiel es meist immer noch 

*Platz 8*
_Ghost Recon_

Hat mir wesentllich besser gefallen, da man dort die Teammitglieder auswählen konnte und die Missionen abwechslungsreicher waren.

*Platz 7*
_Unrealreihe_

Ganz klar eine der besten Mehrspielershooter der PC Geschichte

*Platz 6*
_Sims 2_

Ja, ich schäme mich  Aber irgendwie macht es Spaß das zu spielen, wenn man mal auf Egoshooter, Strategie oder Sport keine Lust hat 

*Platz 5*
_NHL 99_

Hab mit diesem Teil angefangen und fand ihn am besten, da damals noch Wayne Gretzky dabei war. Mister No. 99 war einfach einer der besten 

*Platz 4*
_Oblivion_

Morrowind hatte mich schon gefesselt und Oblivion inkl. Shiffering Isles war einfach geil und lustig ^^

*Platz 3*
_Warhammer 40k Reihe_

Als "alter" Tabletop Spieler muss das bei mir dabei sein 

*Platz 2*
_Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars_

Endlich mal wieder ein Teil, der eine gute Umsetzung, Balance und Einheitenvielfalt hat. 
PS: Wem ist es noch so ergangen, das man denken könnte, dass die Scrin Einheiten ne Mischung aus Protoss und Zerg sind ??? 

*Platz 1*
_Bioshock_

Hab selten so einge super Atmosphäre in einem Spiel erlebt wie dort. Zwar läuft es mehr oder weniger linear ab, aber das stört bei der Story nicht im geringsten


----------



## AlexanderPCT (4. September 2007)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> *Platz 10*
> _Indianer Jones - And the fate of atlantis_
> 
> Hat mich sehr oft zweifeln lassen, weil die Rätsel im späteren Verlauf echt schwierig waren.



Fand das Spiel ja auch toll, aber die Rätsel sidn eher läppisch gewesen (spiel ma Myst ^^)



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> *Platz 9*
> _Holiday Island_
> 
> Goldig animierte 2D Grafik, langzeitspaß und schon weit über 10 Jahre alt...und ich spiel es meist immer noch



bei goldiger 2d grafik fällt mir noch theme hospital ein ... das ist bei mir auch ganz oben ^^



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Äh ja, warum sollte man nicht posten dürfen?
> 
> Interesante Liste, mal so ganz andere Spiele als ich zocke.



ja ne das war nur nen joke, weil bisher halt nur mods und admins vertreten waren  ;P

nimms mit bitte nicht übel, aber darf ich dir das hier ma zu herzen legen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=1907


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. September 2007)

1. der Schlips Kämpfer, einfach ungeschlagen, das beste wo gibt, dicht gefolgt vom Flügel Kommandanten Teil 3.

2. Eindeutig Kriegshandwerk Teil 2.
Einfach nur genial!

3. Endgültige Fantasie, Teil 7 + 8
Einfach Genial

4. Sternenhandwerk
Das beste Ausgeglichenheit wo gibt, gut die Außerirdischen "Käfer" sind etwas zu stark, teilweise...

5. Gott des Krieges
Einfach fässelnd, die Geschicklichkeitseinlagen sind aber etwas nervtötend...

Das reicht erstmal


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. September 2007)

Meine Top 10 sind ...

Platz 10:
Tetris
Stundenlanger Spielspaß war hier über Jahre lang garantiert. Und einen Gameboy hatte ja fast jeder... legendär auch der "Crossfire"-Support! .

Platz 9:
Blip & Blop
Eines der besten Freeware-Jump&Run-Spiele für den PC. Anschauen lohnt sich also!

Platz 8:
Raymen Raving Rabbits
Für Wii-Besitzer ein absoluter Pflichtkauf und eines der coolsten Wii-Spiele überhaupt. Ich freue mich schon auf Teil 2, der noch in diesem Jahr erscheinen soll.

Platz 7:
Half-Life (dt.)
Der Klassiker setzte neue Maßstäbe unter den 3D-Shootern.

Platz 6:
Flight Simulator (Serie)
Der Flight Simulator beigeistert Hobby-Piloten nach wie vor. Was gibt es schöneres als eine Ladung durchzuführen. Der Flight Simulator ist auch das Spiel mit den höchsten Hardware-Anforderungen. Ich hoffe mal, dass der aktuelle Teil in zwei Jahren auf meinem PC mit allen Details flüssig läuft.

Platz 5:
Day of the Tentacle
Das wohl beste Adventure für den Computer. Schade, dass heute Adventures kaum noch begeistern können.

Platz 4:
Command & Conquer 3
Das meiner Meinung nach beste Strategiespiel aller Zeiten. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen habe ich alle C&C-Teile gespielt. Schon alleine die klasse Videosequenzen waren immer ein Kaufgrund.

Platz 3:
Donkey Kong Country
Dieses Jump&Run-Spiel zeigte grafisch eindrucksvoll, was der Super Nintendo leisten konnte. 101 Prozent der Rätsel habe ich natürlich gefunden.

Platz 2:
Super Mario World
Eines der besten Jump&Run-Spiele für den Super Nintendo. Macht dank Virtual Console auf der Wii auch heute noch Spaß.

Platz 1:
F1 Racing Championship
Ein sehr altes, aber seinerzeit eines der besten Formel-1-Rennspiele. Bereits eine einzige Strecke konnte mich stundenlang begeistern, um vielleicht doch noch irgendwo eine tausendstel Sekunde herauszuholen. Schade, dass kein Hersteller mehr F1-Simulationen für den PC veröffentlicht. Heute begeistern mich dagegen Live for Speed und GTR 2.


----------



## Henner (4. September 2007)

Platz *1*: Command & Conquer-Reihe (alle Teile)
Platz *2*: Deus Ex (nur Teil 1)
Platz *3*: Sid Meier's Pirates! (und das Remake)
Platz *4*: Civilization-Reihe (alle Teile)
Platz *5*: Mafia
Platz *6*: Ein Vorläufer von Max Payne 2 
Platz *7*: Schleichfahrt (nicht Aquanox)
Platz *8*: Clive Barker's Undying
Platz *9*: Ein alter Multiplayer-Shooter mit Unreal-Engine sowie Version 2004
Platz *10*: Battlezone 1/2


----------



## Henner (4. September 2007)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Platz 4:
> Command & Conquer 3
> Das meiner Meinung nach beste Strategiespiel aller Zeiten. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen habe ich alle C&C-Teile gespielt. Schon alleine die klasse Videosequenzen waren immer ein Kaufgrund.



Auf jeden Fall! Und irgendwann trete ich auch wieder gegen Dich an


----------



## Daniel_M (4. September 2007)

*Platz 1: Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic*
  Kein anderes Spiel hat mich so begeistert: interessante, sympathische Figuren, Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten mit moralischer Tiefe und eine emotional packende Geschichte samt überraschender Wendungen. KoTOR hat mich zum Star-Wars-Fan gemacht.

*Platz 2: **Deus Ex*
  Ständig kann ich mich entscheiden: Wem schenke ich mein Vertrauen, spiele ich Deus Ex als Action-Titel, Schleich- oder Rollenspiel? Dazu ist das dargestellte Zukunftsszenario ebenso glaubhaft wie faszinierend. Der Nachfolger hat mich allerdings bitter enttäuscht.

*Platz 3: **Anno 1602*
  Klar: Anno 1701 ist insgesamt das bessere Spiel. Das Original hat mich aber damals mehr gepackt. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mit keinem anderen Singleplayer-Titel so viel Zeit verbracht wie mit den Inselwelten im Endlosspiel.

*Platz 4: **Anno 1701*
  Bessere Handelsmöglichkeiten mit den Eingeborenen, abwechslungsreiche Aufträge vom freien Händler und eine zum Schluchzen schöne Grafik  hätte ich noch so viel Freizeit wie vor rund zehn Jahren, ich würde Anno 1701 sicher genauso oft spielen wie die 1602-Variante.

*Platz 5: **Starcraft*
  Das abgefahrene Sci-Fi-Szenario und die spannende Gesichte, die sich während der Kampagne entfaltet, hat mich gleich begeistert. Der Multiplayer-Modus mit guten Freunden wurde dank cooler Einheiten und Spezialfähigkeiten nie langweilig. Natürlich freue ich mich riesig auf Starcraft 2.

*Platz 6: **Incubation*
  Zusammen mit meinem Bruder habe ich mich damals durch die teils enorm kniffligen rundenbasierten Missionen geknobelt  stets motiviert von der beklemmenden Atmosphäre. Nur ärgerlich, dass die defekte IBM-Festplatte direkt vorm letzten Einsatz unsere Savegames mit in den Tod gerissen hat.

*Platz 7: **Monkey Island 3*
  Irre witzig und stets fair. Dazu abgefahrene Ideen und unsterbliche Dialoge, bei keinem anderen Adventure hatte ich so viel Spaß.

*Platz 8: **Max Payne 2*
  Für ein komplettes Wochenende hat mich Max Payne 2 vereinnahmt. Die dichte, unfassbar beklemmende Atmosphäre, Details wie fortlaufende Fernsehserien und verstörende Traumsequenzen  genial!

*Platz 9: **Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2*
  Deutlich hinter dem ersten Teil: Größtenteils konfuse Geschichte, Dialoge, die ins Leere laufen, Quests, die sich nicht erfüllen lassen und ein echter Plot-Stopper  man merkt, dass den Entwicklern die Zeit ausgegangen ist. Trotzdem habe ich KotOR 2 gerne durchgespielt. 

*Platz 10: **Counter-Strike*
  Nach drei Jahren Clan-Erfahrung und zahlreichen kleinen aber erfreulichen LAN- oder Ligaerfolgen mit guten Freunden muss das alte Counter-Strike in meine Top-10-Liste. Auf de_train waren unsere Taktiken dank mehrerer hundert Matches Erfahrung schwer zu knacken  und der Kistengang war dicht.


----------



## OSI_Lars (4. September 2007)

*AW: Die besten Spiele aller Zeiten (Lars)*

*Platz 10:
Load Runner*
Supersimples Jump&Run-Spiel auf dem C64. Legendär!

*Platz 9:*
*Impossible Mission *
Ebenfalls ein C64-Klassiker. Als Agent war man in einer unterirdischen Basis unterwegs und mußte Puzzelteile sammeln. Ich habs übrigens geschafft. 

*Platz 8:
Clive Barker's Undying*
Ich konnte diesen Grusel-Shocker am Schluß nur noch im hellen Spielen. Ohne Scheiß!

*Platz 7:
Space Quest I-III*Ein bißchen Anhalter, etwas Alien und sowieso durch alle Sci-Fi-Filme geklaut. Danke für dieses Spiel.

*Platz 6:*
*American McGee's Alice*
Genialer Sound, abgefahrene Atmosphäre. Dieser "Shooter" ist einfach "deeper down the Rabbithole".

*Platz 5:
GT Legends*
Mit dem Porsche RS über die Nordschleife. Hammer Sound, Hammer Physik. Danke 10taqle

*Platz 4:
Civilization*
Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie Schach mit hübschen Bildern, hat aber saumäßig Laune gemacht, die Welt zu erkunden. Zum Glück wurden die Bautrupps in späteren Versionen automatisiert.

*Platz 3:
Half-Life*
Gigantische Atmosphäre - nach diversen Shooter-Orgien ohne gute Story ein echter Meilenstein.

*Platz 2:
Dungeon Master*
Dieses Spiel habe ich auf dem Atari ST geliebt. Meine ersten Schritte im "RPG"-Bereich. Das Magie- und Oarty-System war wegweisend und die Atmosphäre gigantisch.

*Platz 1:
Colonial Conquest*
Ebenfalls auf dem ST. Truppen verschieben und die Weltherrschaft erringen - schön.

Spiele die einfach zu toll, sind um sie nicht zu nennen: 
- Tron 2.0
- Infiltrator
- Rocky Horror Show
- Singstar (ja, ab und an auch mal Console)
- Guitar Hero (Killa!)
- UFO
- Hacker I+II
- Winter Games
- Unreal-Engine-Shooter im InstaGib-Modus
- Battlefield II
- Bioshock

Und ich hab noch sooo viele vergessen.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (4. September 2007)

Jau, dann will ich auch mal meine "PC-Only"-Liste posten:

*Platz 10:*
*"Ein GTA-Titel im Miami-Vice-Stil"*
Fand ich einfach Klasse. Der Soundtrack, die Story, die Missionen, die Handlungsfreiheit - ein Spiel mit ganz besonders dichter Atmosphäre. Das erachte ich als viel wichtiger, als den neuesten Partikeleffekt.

*Platz 9:*
*"Der Vorgänger von Unreal Tournament 2004 (dt.) ohne Jahreszahl im Namen"*
Für mich die Mutter des guten Multiplayer-Shooters. Wurde damals auf jeder LAN-Party bis zum Morgengrauen gespielt. Bei diesem Spiel hat einfach alles gepasst.

*Platz 8:*
*Rebel Assault*
Ein Titel aus der Kategorie "Software sells Hardware". Das Spiel wurde ja üblicherweise zusammen mit einem sündhaft teuren CD-ROM-Laufwerk gekauft. Die Zwischensequenzen waren zu der Zeit das Non-Plus-Ultra.

*Platz 7:*
*Farcry (dt.)*
Für mich war es das Spiel mit dem grafischen Aha-Effekt. Ein rundum gelungener Shooter, der heute noch eine der besten KI-Routinen in sich birgt. Half Life 2 (dt.) hat mich optisch danach nicht mehr so fasziniert.

*Platz 6:*
*Transport Tycoon Deluxe*
Als das Spiel veröffentlicht wurde ging die Grafik noch einigermaßen in Ordnung, heute würde ich es als Pixel-Hölle bezeichnen. Aber dennoch spiele ich es immer wieder gerne in der nachgereichten Windows-Variante. Die Spielmechanik stimmt einfach.

*Platz 5:*
*Anno 1701*
Als begeisterter Anno-1601-Spieler war ich von der zweiten Auflage Anno 1503 sehr enttäuscht und es verschwand schnell im Regal. Bei der aktuellen Ausgabe war ich sofort von der Grafik begeistert und auch das Gameplay konnte mich schnell überzeugen.

*Platz 4:*
*Star Wars - Empire at War*
Eigentlich gehört dieser Platz einem Titel aus der C&C-Welt, aber Empire at War brachte frischen Wind in das Genre und die Cinematic-Cam ist einfach eine Klasse für sich.

*Platz 3:*
*Star Wars - Knights of the old Republic 1/2*
Dieses Spiel hat mich zu den RPGs gebracht. Nicht umsonst führt es noch heute die Wertungslisten an. Zwar war die Grafik nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß, aber Atmosphäre, Quests und das Star-Wars-Thema haben mich extrem gefesselt.

*Platz 2:*
*Sam & Max - Hit the Road*
Ich bin mit Andventures aufgewachsen und habe daher einige gespielt. Am coolsten waren aber Sam und Max. Die abgedrehte Story, witzige Rätsel, grandiose Dialoge und Minispielchen (Wack-a-Rat) machen es für mich zum besten Adventure aller zeiten.

*Platz 1:*
*X-Wing / Tie-Fighter*
Hab ich damals auf einem super 386er mit 25 Megahertz und zwei Megabyte Arbeitsspeicher gespielt. Allein schon das Spiel zum Starten zu überreden erforderte Geduld. Kurze Zeit später war ich Besitzer von QUEMM (Quaterdeck Extended Memory Manager) und es dauerte auch nicht lange bis sich meinen CH-Flightstick in Betrieb nahm. Der Übungskurs auf Zeit hat wohl die meisten Spielstunden gefressen und war meine Paradedisziplin.


----------



## Mr. Moe (4. September 2007)

*Platz 10*
Resident Evil:
Das werd ich niemals vergessen wie ich den ersten Teil gezockt hab.
Weil unser PC in einem Zimmer im Keller stand und ich das Spiel im Spätherbst erworben hab, welcher für frühe Sonnenuntergänge bekannt is, hab ich das Spiel nur gezockt, wenn meine 3 jahre ältere Schwester daneben saß ^^

*Platz 9*
Operation Flashpoint:
Spannung pur, aber leider auch stellenweise genauso viel frust.
Der erste "Egoshooter" mit recht realistischer Kugelballistik, den ich gespielt hab... hier musste man als Scharfschütze noch richtig überlegen bevor man abdrückt.
außerdem kam mir die KI hier bei weitem nich so doof vor wie bei ArmA.

*Platz 8*
Toonstruck:
Schon ewig her, aber dieses Adventure werd ich nie vergessen. War mit dem Professor von "Zurück in die Zukunft". Ein Bösewicht versucht eine niedliche Comicwelt in eine finstere zu verwandeln richtig schön abgedrehte Ideen ^^
z.B. verwandelt sich eine fröhliche Farm vor den Augen des Spilers in ihr böses Gegenteil, mit der Folge, dass aus einer normalen netten Kuh eine an einem kreuz gefesselte SM-Kuh wird (die man durch Kitzeln foltern muss) XD der brüller ^^

*Platz 7*
Gothic:
Ich find keiner der Nachfolger is an diese Athmosphäre ran gekommen.
Die Spielwelt war nicht besonders riesig, aber es gab sehr viel zu entdecken und viele ausgeklügelte Charaktere.
Weniger is manchmal eben doch mehr.

*Platz 6*
der Vorgänger von UT04 (der is doch indiziert worden oder? war das nich irgendwie so?):
Das erste Spiel das ich im Clan online gezockt hab. ein Traum ^^
Den Spass werd ich immer im Kopf behalten 
Bei der Gelegenheit will ich kurz dem BoostDodge gedenken :[

*Platz 5*
Psychonauts:
Ich spiele eher selten Action-Adventures, aber dieses Teil rockt!
Wirklich verrückte Ideen und abgedrehtes Design.
In anderer Leute Köpfe springen und deren psychiologische Probleme bekämpfen bekämpfen macht einen heidenspaß 
muss man gespielt haben.

*Platz 4*
Jagged Alliance 2:
es gibt kein Rundenstrategiespiel das mich mehr fesselt hat.
Nur Silent Storm kommt meiner Meinung nach dicht ran.
War einfach geil 

*Platz 3*
Outcast:
Schon allein weil Bruce Willis Synchronstimme dabei is, is das Spiel geil 
Story war richtig cool gemacht und die Grafik für damalige Verhältnisse der Oberhammer (dafür hatte es auch für die Zeiten extrem perverse Systemvorrausetzungen).
Athmosphäre war ebenfalls genial... wenn man an Sklaven vorbeirennt die die ganze zeit vom Erlöser singen und damit den Spieler meinen, bekommt man schon ein erhabenes Gefühl 

*Platz 2*
Earth 2150 (+ The Moon Project):
Mein absolutes Lieblingsstrategiespiel. sooo viele Möglichkeiten seine Einheiten zusammen zu basteln, recht abwechslungsreiche Missionen und richtig viel Kontrolle über die Einheiten (man konnte z.B. bestimmen wann das Licht angemacht werden soll (selbst bei Gebäuden), was bei Nacht je nach Situation Vorteile bringt. Dann konnte man Verhaltensweisen bei knapper Munition festlegen und noch haufenweise andere Sachen).
Außerdem hatte es auch nen coolen Flair. Die Eurasische Dynastie hat nen richtig geilen russischen Dialekt gehabt und bei der Lunarkooperation waren nur Frauen ^^
War allerdings später etwas heftig, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass man wirklich jede(!) Einheit die man in einer Mission hatte, mit in die nächste nehmen konnte... das hin und her Transportieren hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber wenn man als Kind von sowas begeistert ist, dann zieht man das auch bis zum Ende durch 
Earth 2160 wird dem ganzen nicht ansatzweise gerecht :/

*Platz 1*
Deus Ex:
Das ist doch das absolute Vorzeigespiel, wenn es darum geht, Rollenspielelemente mit einem EgoShooter zu verbinden.
Nebenbei hatte es auch noch die beste Story, die ich jemals in nem Egoshooter zu gesicht bekommen hab.
Auch hier gabs zich Sachen zu entdecken... unvergessen ist der Dialog über die Notwendigkeit eines Gottes für die Menschen, zwischen JC und einem Supercomputer (im Versteck einer Untergrundorganisation).
Eigentlich waren alle Dialoge genial... dann noch diese ganzen kleinen Geschichten die sich parallel zum Spiel entwickeln, wie der Konflikt zwischen den alten mechanischen Agenten und den neuen mit Nanotechnik.
...Ich bete für einen würdigen Nachfolger :]

[Edit]
Verdammt, total vergessen:
Max Payne 2!
das muss auf Platz 1.5 ^^
Der Beste spielbare Noir-Action-Thriller wo gibt!
Ok davon gibts nich viele... öhm... aber auf jedenfall einer der besten Third-Person-Shooter da draußen.
So mitreißende Spiele gibts richtig selten. Das alternative Ende fand ich nich so Passend, ansonsten absolute Top-Story


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. September 2007)

Jagged Alliance 2 ist wirklich großes Kino... Weiß nicht, wie oft ich das durchgespielt habe....


----------



## Dario2k (4. September 2007)

Platz *10*: *Hitman Contracts* - 47 is einfach geil...
Platz*   9*: *Operation Flashpoint* - was hab ich Zeit damit verbracht, Missionen zu erstellen
Platz  *8*: *Pirates of the Caribbean* - hatte ein paar Bugs, dennoch super
Platz  *7*: *Need for Speed Hot Hursuit 2* - einer der besten Teile
Platz  *6*: *Rome Total War* - Ich mag Römer und die Total War Reihe sowieso
Platz  *5*: *GTR²* - super Rennspiel
Platz  *4*: *Stonghold Crusader* - ein Klassiker, den ich immer mal wieder spiele
Platz  *3*: *Age of Empires 2* - mein erstes PC Spiel
Platz  *2*: *Max Payne 2 *-sehr nette Story
Platz  *1*: *Mafia* - eines der wenigen Spiele, die ich mehr als einmal durchgespielt hab. Einfach genial.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. September 2007)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Und irgendwann trete ich auch wieder gegen Dich an



Einen Termin mit dir zu finden ist ja schwieriger als eine Runde CS mit dem Papst


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. September 2007)

Ranking mache ich nicht, dass wäre bei diesen Top-Titeln nur ungerecht.

-*Grand Prix (Serie)*
Alle Teile sind großartig, auch der bisweilen kritisierte 4. Teil ist zeitgemäß. X-fach Weltmeister geworden, am Setup gefeilt und eine enorme Sammlung von spektakulären GP4-Replays angehäuft. Teil 1 als kleiner Knirps gegen meinen Vater über LAN, werde ich auch nie vergessen...
-*Tron 2.0*
Optik, Story und Gameplay sind erfrischend anders und dennoch auf einem hohen Niveau. Entweder das Setting packt einen, oder eben nicht. Mich hat es gefesselt und fasziniert. Desweiteren ist es auch ein Shooter, der als Gegenbeispiel in "Killerspiel"-Debatte herhalten kann.
-*Icewind Dale (Serie inkl. Add-on) + Baldur's Gate (Serie inkl. Add-ons)*
Etwas dreist, beide Titel wegen der Engine zusammenzufassen. Sorry! BG2 war mein ersten D&D-Spiel und hatte die liebenswerten Charaktere, die packende Story und den enormen Umfang, was ich in der Form bis heute nie mehr gesehen habe.
Auch unvergessen: Wegen eines Absturzes des Heimservers verlor ich die Spielstände im letzten Kapitel. 
Die Icewind Dale-Reihe mit einer eigenen, sechsköpfigen Party ist einfach nur ein reinster Genuss. Das war eben mein Team und jeder Stufenaufstieg war der Höhepunkt des Tages.
-*Morrowind (inkl. Add-ons) + Oblivion (inkl. Add-ons)*
Seit Morrowind habe ich einen anderen Bezug zum Thema "Freiheit in Spielen", das Erkunden der Spielwelt war Motivation genug. Auch das Verzaubern von Gegenständen, der Schwebezauber und die erste virtuelle Million sind erinnerungswürdig.
Zu Oblivion habe ich tausende(!) Screenshots angefertigt, bin dafür die steilsten Hänge hinaufgeklettert und habe die Quests fast vergessen. Traumhaft schön und umfangreich.
-*WarCraft III (inkl. Add-on)*
Großartiger MP-Titel mit exzellentem SP-Modus. Es fällt schwer, irgendeinen Punkt zu kritisieren. 
-*Mafia*
Sehr stilvoll, weit entfernt von stupidem Geballere. Die Stadt lädt zum Erkunden ein, andererseits lockt die abwechslung- und wendungsreiche Geschichte. Zudem lobenswert, dass keine Glorifizierung der "Familie" stattfindet.
-*Call Of Duty (Serie inkl. Addon)*
Teil 2 erst vor ein paar Tagen vollendet, das war auch gerade mit Surround-Boxen akkustisch wirklich Nonstop-Action.
Der Vorwurf, dass ein 2. WK-Shooter nicht wie eine Schießbude wirken sollte, ist allerdings nachvollziehbar.
-*Jazz Jack Rabbit (Serie)*
Den hättet ihr hier nicht erwartet!  Ungeheuer dynamisch und "frech", Teil 2 hatte einen unglaublich einfachen Editor mit an Board, mit dem innerhalb weniger Stunden tolle Maps gebastelt waren. Ungewöhnlich für ein Jump'n'Run sind auch die vielen MP-Modi.
-*Der Clou!*
Noch ein Titel aus meiner DOS-Zeit. War sehr stimmig und wurde von mir 7 Mal durchgespielt. Die Einbrecher-Thematik war neu und die Dialoge humorvoll. Über Teil 2 habe ich mich riesig gefreut, für Anhänger des 1. Teils war der aber leider nicht DIE Offenbarung.
-*Doom 3 (inkk. Add-on)*
Für viele damals eine kleine Enttäuschung, für mich gerade mit dem Mod "OpenCoop" aber auch bei wiederholtem Durchspielen spannend und packend. Es muss auch Titel geben, die bewusst Oldscool sind und auf Schnickschnack verzichten.
-*Alien vs. Predator 2 (inkl. Add-on)*
Teil 1 läuft bei mir wegen NV-Treibern nicht, aber die Rassenvielfalt für sich ist schon einzigartig. Im SP ungeheuer spannend und atmosphärisch, im MP laufen die Gefechte wegen der Rassenunterschiede erfrischend anders ab.
-*Stalker*
Wirkt ein wenig wie ein Mix aus Oblivion und Doom, ist aber höchst eigenständig und hat nach der langen Zeit positiv überrascht. Nicht so "glattgespült" wie viele US-Titel und mit eigenem Charme.
-*UT2004*
Was soll ich sagen? Die schätzungsweise 1.000h Spielzeit sind nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## JimBeam (4. September 2007)

Hmm also eine Rangliste hab ich nichtalso nicht nach der Reihenfolge gehen.

*GTR2*
das beste Rennspiel das ich je gezockt habe, hat keinen karrieremodus, ich kann meine Autos nicht "pimpen" und trotzdem 1000xmal besser als jeder Arcade Racer

*Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos und the Frozen Throne*
imo bestes RTS ever prima Singleplayer mit toller Story und toller Multyplayer auch wenns nicht so balanced ist wie Starcraft (Nightelve ist imba :p)

*Max Payne 2*
habs erst letztens wieder angefangen zu zocken einfach geniales Spiel sollte eig. jeder kennen.

*Siedler 3 +Addon´s*

bester teil der Serie meiner Meinung nach (ich kam mit dem Straßenbau in Teil 2 nicht klar) habs Nächtelang gezockt, und mindestens genauso lange gebraucht um es auf XP zum laufen zu bringen.

*Gothic 2 *

eines der wenigen RPG´s die ich durchgezockt habe, ansonsten gibts da nicht mehr dazu zusagen.


*Counter Strike 1.6*
bester Multiplayer Shooter prima für LAN´s auch wenn ich es schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt hab.

Hmm das währs eigentlich aber ich hab bestimmt noch was vergessen...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. September 2007)

Ich mache jetzt alles kaputt und beginne von vorne - iehh...

*1.
*_Sonic the Hedgehog 1-4 (Sega Mega Drive)

_Hach, die langen Abende vor der Flimmerkiste und dem "Klack", bevor man endlich loslegen konnte. Das "Klack" wird erzeugt, wenn man die so genannte "Cartridge" in die Spielkonsole drückt. Ein Klassiker, der selbst nach den folgenden Teilen noch saumäßig für Spielspa gesorgt hat. Ein Muss! Die Grafik und der Ton sind natürlich hier Nebensache.
*
2.
*_Rayman (Sega Saturn)

Detailverliebte, quietschbunte Szenarien mit passender Musik unterlegt. Was soll man sagen. Das Spiel hat mich kurioserweise geprägt, obwohl es nicht der Knaller schlechthin gewesen ist.

_*3.
*_Gex 3D (PSone/PC)

_Gehört schon alleine dafür auf die Liste, weil es damals nur durch die sagenumwobene Glide-Schnittstelle von 3Dfx auf damaligen Rechenkisten zum Laufen gebracht wurde. Meine Wenigkeit gab sich dann mit der Version der PSone zufrieden.

*4.
*_Gothic 2 (PC)

_Den ersten Teil der Saga konnte ich nicht annähernd anspielen, schon schloss ich die Demo des zweiten Teils in mein Herz und konnte keine Nacht verbringen, ohne nicht zu wissen, was alles nach Khorinis kommen würde. Den Kauf bereue ich bis heute kein einziges Mal. Teil drei will auf meinem Athlon XP 2800+ und Radeon 9800 Pro nicht so recht laufen. Diesen Monat sieht die Welt aber schon anders aus.
*
5.
*_Half-Life 1 + 2 (PC)

_Der erste Teil hat damals für Furore und offene Münder gesorgt. Nicht zu Unrecht. Selten hat ein Spiel solch eine Spieltiefe und Hintergrundatmosphäre gesorgt, wie Half-Life. Mehr muss man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen, da die halbe Menschheit Wind davon bekommen hat. Der würdige Nachfolger hat die Einkaufstüte nicht zu voll gepackt - ein krönender Abschluss.

*6.
*_Tomb Raider (PSone)

_Nein, bevor jetzt irgendwelche Sprüche kommen. Der erste Teil davon hat's mir eigentlich nur angetan, weil er weit entfernt von Kolonisierten Gebieten spielte. Die Kurven waren ja nicht mal ausschlaggebend. Auch hier wieder unerwartet gute Spielatmosphäre mit einer Hand voll Schockeffekte.

*7.
*_Flatout 1 & 2 (PC)
_
Ein würdiger Ersatz für _Destruction Derby_, welches damals auf der PSone ein knalligen Erfolg feiern durfte. Macht süchtig und mit anderen Freunden unheimlich Bock

*8.
*_Rollercoaster Tycoon (PC)
_
Kurz und knackig: Macht süchtig, verdrängt Bedürfnisse wie Hunger oder Durst (ja auch Harndrang) und ist einfach für fast jede Rechenmaschine dank 256 Farben und geringer Systemanforderungen geeignet.

*9.
*_Empire Earth 1 + 2 (PC)

_Selbst bei der größten Müdigkeit ist auf allen LAN-Partys noch Platz für dieses einzigartige Spiel.

*10.
*_Ehem. Counter-Strike jetzt Counter-Strike:Source (PC)

_Als Lückenfüller ganz nett. Nach längerer Einübung fällt auch die Trennung für einen Gang zum Kühlschrank schon schwer.

Ein kleine bunte Mischung.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (6. September 2007)

Last but not least:

Originalliste: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=604452
Platz 11 bis 20: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050800&s=blog&profile_id=304686#491

Und hier nochmal im Volltext:

*Platz 10: Wizball*
Die Krone der 8-Bit-Schöpfung. Nie waren Sound und Grafik auf einem 8-Bitter besser .


*Platz 9: **Die Siedler*
Das erste gut gemachte Aufbau-Strategiespiel


*Platz 8: **Unreal*
Unübertroffene Story, selten hat man in einem Shooter mehr mitgefiebert (Der zweite Teil ist dagegen ein Fall für 10 Spiele, die Sie nie wieder sehen wollen)


*Platz 7: **Age of Mythology*
Der beste Teil der Age-Serie; auch wenn _Age of Empires 3_ grafisch viel schöner ist, die Vielfalt von Mythology ist unübertroffen.
*

Platz 6: **World of Warcraft*
Erstes, richtig geiles Online-Spiel  kostete Tausende Ihren Job, die das auch noch cool fanden.


*Platz 5: **Undying*
Grandioser Handlungsstrang, in ein nahezu perfektes Leveldesign eingebettet, unkonventionelle Waffen und Sprüche  unvergesslich.


*Platz 4: **Anno 1701*
Nie war Aufbauen schöner und Entdecken spannender


*Platz 3: **Alice*
Einfach cool, wenn man die Gegner mit Spielkarten umpustet.


*Platz 2: **Descent*
Der einzig wahre (360-Grad-)Shooter  komplex, innovativ, unübertroffen und seiner Zeit um Lichtjahre voraus. Ein Jammer, dass danach nichts mehr kam.


*Platz 1: **Gothic 2*
Beispiellose Atmosphäre, hervorragendes Weltdesign, Vielfalt bei den Lösungswegen, ein perfektes Rollenspiel.


----------



## Eiche (6. September 2007)

my must have

monkey island1 (PC)
Final Fatasy VII (PSone)
Silent Hill 1 und 2 (PSone/2)
Metal Gear Solid 1-3 (PSone/2)
command & conquer : alarmstufe rot (PC)
Transport Tycoon (PC)
Tomb Raider 2 (PC)
Resident Evil 2 (PSone)
Grand Turismo (PSone)
Mario Kart (SNES)
Grand Threft Auto III (PC)


----------



## divi14 (6. September 2007)

habt ihr etwar alle *DIABLO 2* vergessen!!!


----------



## .maSk (6. September 2007)

Also ich würde ja unterteilen in MP und SP.

Hier mal so in etwa meine persönlichen top 10 SinglePlayer
*
10.* Doom 3

*09.* Bioshock

*08.* Mechwarrior 4

*07.* Alien vs. Predator 2

*06.* Wolfenstein 3D

*05.* Max Payne 1&2

*04.* Quake 2

*03.* Mafia
*
02*. Doom 1

*01.* Command & Conquer 1


Multiplayer folgendes:

*10.* Mechwarrior 4

*09.* Day of Defeat: Source

*08.* Star Wars Galaxies (pre NGE)

*07.* Unreal Tournament

*06.* Command & Conquer: Red Alert

*05. *Generals: Zero Hour

*04. *Total Annihilation

*03. *Supreme Commander
*
02.* Soldier of Fortune 2

*01.* Battlefield 2


----------



## AlexanderPCT (7. September 2007)

@divi ne aber hirnloses hack&slay mag ne jeder ^^


----------



## divi14 (7. September 2007)

AlexanderPCT schrieb:


> @divi ne aber hirnloses hack&slay mag ne jeder ^^


 

hirnlos .... ein bischen mehr respekt bitte :mad:


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2007)

divi14 schrieb:


> habt ihr etwar alle *DIABLO 2* vergessen!!!


Hm, nee, nicht wirklich, soo gut wars nicht, zumal die Abwechslung fehlte, man rennt in jedem Akt nur in einem bestimmten Gebiet rum, es gibt pro Akt nur ein 'Dorf'...
Und eben es ist ein Hack and Slay, das mag auch nicht jeder...

Diablo2 ist also sehr stark ansichtssache...


----------



## AlexanderPCT (7. September 2007)

@divi ... diblo2 ist nunmal hirnloses hack 'n slay,  hack 'n slay ist nahezu immer hirnlos

ich spiele es selber gerne (diablo2 nicht,d a ich zud er zeit weniger auf hack 'n slay stand und es mittlerweile zu alt ist) bezeichne es aber trotzdem als hirnlos ... willst mir doch nicht erklären das du viel denkst dabei


----------



## LoyKucci (8. September 2007)

Ich will jetzt keine genaue Reihenfolge festlegen, da das immer mal wieder wechselt bei mir:

Warcraft 3 + Tft
Diablo 2
Baldur´s Gate 2
Bioshock
Farcry
Oblivion
Neverwinter Nights 2
UT 2004 
CS 1.6

Grüße
David


----------



## Sambaddg (8. September 2007)

Meine besten Spiele sind :

1. Pokemon;  alle Teile , es hat mich gefesselt 
2. Fussball Manager 2004; es war ein richtig geiles Feeling, ich war bis Saison 2153
3. FIFA06; richtig schönes Spiel
4. CSS; mein lieblings egoshooter
5. Gothic 2; mein erstes Rollenspiel


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (8. September 2007)

Die besten Spiele aller Zeiten ??
Das ist einfach: Alle auf der SCUMM- Engine basierenden Games mit "Wort" Steuerung. (sehr LucasGames lastig, aber auch ein paar Ausnahmen :o)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. September 2007)

...die besten Spiele aller Zeiten? Hmm, 
achja, Windows XP


----------



## Harry (8. September 2007)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> ...die besten Spiele aller Zeiten? Hmm,
> achja, Windows XP


Sag bloß du hast Windows XP durchgespielt?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. September 2007)

Harry schrieb:


> Sag bloß du hast Windows XP durchgespielt?


Na und wie. Und das sogar auf der Stufe "Expert"
Ich habe aber seit Febr.07 ein neues Spiel, das nennt sich "Vista".
Das geht gut ab und macht Spaß. 
Man kann es sogar in höchster Auflösung und mit allen Details Zocken.


----------



## Eiche (9. September 2007)

und wie schwer sind die rätsel und Sitequest in "Vista" ?


Altes zitat:
ohh "ein unerwarteter Fehler ist aufgetreten"!
Schön das ihr mit den anderen gerechnet habt!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2007)

Sagt doch einfach, dass sich hier alles um "Minesweeper" dreht. ;D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. September 2007)

1) Transport Tycoon
2) Alpha centauri
3) Civilization 3
4) Schleichfahrt
5) Privateer 2: The Darkening
6) Clive Barker's Undying
7) American McGee's Alice
8) Vampires 2: Bloodlines (trotz aller bugs)
9) Airline Tycoon
10) Rollercoaster Tycoon

Also Chris Sawyer, Sid Meier, 5x was mit Athmosphäre und noch n Tycoon 

Knapp verpasst habens

Tie Fighter
Anno1602
Age of Empires
BridgeBuilder ("Demo")
PcKaiser

Railroad Tycoon2 hätte auch ne Chance gehabt, wäre die Demo nicht so gut gewesen - so hatte ich mich an der schon satt gespielt, ehe ich das Spiel hatte.


_iiiiii. kaum fang ich an, die titel richtig zu tippen schreib ich im rest auch groß&klein_


----------



## Marbus16 (10. September 2007)

ruyven, das solltest du dir angewöhnen  :p


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2007)

@ Ruyven: Civ 3 nur auf Platz 3?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2007)

jup, war aber ein knappe entscheidung gegen alpha centauri.
vom spielprinzip her ja nicht sooo unterschiedlich, aber letztendlich hat "einheiten selbstdesignen", "3d-terrain&terraforming" und "ozeane besiedeln" sind gegen "geniale diplomatie", "hübsche grafik&hohe auflösung" und "schummelnde ki&merkwürdige kampfausgänge" durchgesetzt.
ohne letzteres hätten 2&3 vermutlich die plätze getauscht.

aber transport tycoon als no1 stand von vorneherein fest - liegt zwar auch nicht mit soo viel vorsprung da, aber ein spiel, dass es alle 1-2jahre wieder, auch ein jahrzehnt nach erscheinen, noch schafft, mich für nen monat zu begeistern, ist einfach ein no1 kandidat.
*da fällt mir ein: ich wollte mein system doch wieder dos tauglich machen*

p.s.:
ebenfalls eine erwähnung hat noch "die total verrückte rallye" verdient.
zwar nicht sooo motivierend, aber allein die tatsache, mit einem fast-brettspiel soviel unterhaltung zu bieten, verdient beachtung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. September 2007)

Die total verrückte Rally musste ich damals für eine Stadtmagazin testen - vor meiner Computec-Zeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2007)

testergebniss?
link?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. September 2007)

Du willst es nicht anders: Hier mein Originaltext von 1995 (das Haus verliert ja nix, wie es so schön heißt).

*Die total verrückte Rallye (DTVR)*

Blue Byte beschert uns mit DTVR ein digitales Gesellschaftsspiel für die ganze Familie, das bis zu 8 Spielwillige an den Windows-Bildschirm statt an das konventionelle Spielbrett fesseln möchte. Ganz im Stil der Europareise wird den Spielfiguren eine (zufällige) Zielstadt vorgegeben, die mittels Würfeln oder Einsatz von Ereigniskarten auf dem vorteilhaftesten Wege erreicht werden soll. Die Stationen auf dieser Tour sorgen je nach Farbe für das Auffüllen oder Leeren des Geldbeutels, für neue Ereigniskarten oder eine Stadtbesichtigung, bei der man bestimmte Immobilien nebst zugehörigen Mieteinnahmen kaufen kann. Die putzige Darstellung unter Windows unterhält mit Jahreszeitenwechsel, Wellenbewegungen und Beschreibungen von Sehenswürdigkeiten, während zufällige Ereignisse und der böse Dr. Drago das schlichte Spielprinzip etwas auflockern. Ein reichlich nerviger Moderator kommentiert darüber hinaus die Aktionen der Reisenden und informiert sie über den aktuellen Zwischenstand. Leider fehlt dem Spiel die Übersichtlichkeit eines reales Spielbretts und auf Dauer die Abwechslung, weshalb es nur für Brettspiel-Einsteiger zu empfehlen ist. Die Möglichkeiten eines digitalen Brettspiels sind mit DTVR jedenfalls noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft.

Firma: Blue Byte
Format: PC CD-ROM
Preis: ca. 90 DM
Bewertung: !!! (von 5)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. September 2007)

Ich hätte übrigens auch noch nen Test von Civ 2 anzubieten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2007)

vielleicht solltest du einen "klassiker" thread aufmachen?
die (mitlerweile vor-)letzte seite von pcg ist quasi das einzige, was ich im letzten jahr von denen gelesen habe - komplette tests im forum würden mir sicherlich auch gefallen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. September 2007)

Wir hatten uns heute sowieso eine Retrorubrik überlegt... ich sag nur Voodoo & Co.
Stay tuned.


----------



## divi14 (14. September 2007)

AlexanderPCT schrieb:


> @divi ... diblo2 ist nunmal hirnloses hack 'n slay, hack 'n slay ist nahezu immer hirnlos
> 
> ich spiele es selber gerne (diablo2 nicht,d a ich zud er zeit weniger auf hack 'n slay stand und es mittlerweile zu alt ist) bezeichne es aber trotzdem als hirnlos ... willst mir doch nicht erklären das du viel denkst dabei


 
diablo hat die multiplayer rollenspiele (wenn es überhaupt ander giebt auser uo und wow) geprägt.

wenn man diablo 2 hirnlos spielen kann dann sind aber mindestens 90% allerspiele hirnlos spielbar

nen mir 10 spiele bei denen man hirn braucht (auser portal)
siner .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2007)

*selbst zitier*

eine liste von spielen, in denen man imho mit hirn mehr anfagen kann, als in diablo (1 - aber afaik ist 2 nicht wesentlich fordernder)

1) Transport Tycoon
2) Alpha centauri
3) Civilization 3
5) Privateer 2: The Darkening
8) Vampires 2: Bloodlines (trotz aller bugs)
9) Airline Tycoon
10) Rollercoaster Tycoon

Age of Empires
BridgeBuilder ("Demo")
PcKaiser


----------



## divi14 (15. September 2007)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *selbst zitier*
> 
> eine liste von spielen, in denen man imho mit hirn mehr anfagen kann, als in diablo (1 - aber afaik ist 2 nicht wesentlich fordernder)
> 
> ...


 

gut ... bin überzeugt.

hab an solche spiele gar nicht gedacht in dem moment, da ich ja ein "gewaltverherlichender killerspiele spieler" bin.^^


----------



## venom123 (15. September 2007)

Rome Total War
einfach saugeil...PHALANX UND LEGIONÄRE OWNEN^^

Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 + Loopy Landscapes
einfach lolig die ganzen männchen kotzen zu sehen...nur selberbauen der a-bahnen ein bisschen fummelig

Need for Speed Most Wanted
No Motion Blur. No Heart Beating like wild^^

Oblivion
Durch Wälder ziehen und Wölfe murksen...ich liebe es^^

Gothic 1
GOTHIC OWWWWWNS yeaaaa...mein erstes 3D Spiel (außer RCT)
Die Drecks-Atmosphäre toppt (fast) alles...und dieser schrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-Soundtrack dazu, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine..dieses Surren

R6 Rogue Spear (hauptsächlich Blackthorn)
DIe Atmo in dem game is einfach genial...

Gothic 2 + NdR
Grafik zwar recht angestaubt aber storymäßig die absolute Nummer 1 (bis auf den untoten drachen...das war'n bisschen unelitär find ich ^^)

R6 Raven Shield

Mein Lieblingsgame...Grafik find ich super...geiler Multiplayer...realismus der waffen is TOP einfach 1. Sahne game (Tom Clancy halt)


----------



## kmf (23. September 2007)

1. Gothic 1, 2, 3
2. Half-Life 1, 2, Episode 2
3. Undying
4. FarCry
5. Unreal
6. Need for Speed Porsche
7. Oblivion
8. Age of Empires II - Age of Kings (freies Spielen)
9. Planescape Torment 
10. Quark 3


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (24. September 2007)

- Transport Tycoon
- AoE I 
- Descent 3
- NfS Porsche
- Diablo II + LoD
- Unreal Tournament
- Beben 3
- RTCW
- MOHAA
- Stalker (obwohl ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt)


Neuere Spiele dich ich für wirklich einzigartig halte gibt es eigentlich keine (außer eben Stalker).


----------



## Lucca (24. September 2007)

OMG!!! Die bekomme ich aber ganz ganz schnell zusammen *lol*
*
1) Chrono Trigger (SNES/PS)  *
    Sieht man ja schon an meinem nick

Ab hier ist die Reihenfolge variabel. Je nach Jahreszeit und Stimmung.

*2) Final Fantasy XII (PS)
3) Final Fantasy X    (PS2)
4) Final Fantasy VII (PS)
5) Final Fantasy VIII (PS/Pc)
6) Final Fantasy IX 
7) Final Fantasy III 
8) Final Fantasy VI
9) Final Fantasy X-2 (PS2)

*Ab hier ist die Reihenfolge wieder fest xD
*
10) Sims/ Sims2 (Pc)*


----------



## riedochs (28. September 2007)

10) Stalker
9) Quake 1
8) Civilization
7) Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun + Addon Firestorm
6) Quake 4 US-Version
5) Bioshock
4) UT Classic von 99
3) Command & Conquer Renegade
2) Command & Conquer Tiberian Wars
1) Command & Conquer mit Addon The covert Operations


----------



## schmodel (29. September 2007)

Hmm,ob ich jetzt 10 zusammenbekomme?
Ich mache einfach die für mich besten obwohl die Reihenfolge nach Tagesform variert.

5.Anno 1602
mein erstes Pc-Spiel(habs rauf und runter gezockt)
4.Tombraider 1 (noch auf Ps one)
Hinzugefügt Mafia (hätte ich fast vergessen)
3.GTA San Andreas (immer wieder geil)
2.Rtcw-Et (auch zeitlos gut+kostenlos)
1 Alle Gothics,ausser den dreier der wieder ins Mittelfeld abrutscht.


----------



## Piy (29. September 2007)

listenreihenfolge: was mir als erstes eingefallen is, also aktualität ^^ in zahlen der rang

titan quest (pc)    4.
final fantasy 7 (ps/pc)   1.
final fantasy 9 (ps)    2.
final fantasy 10 (ps2)    6.
final fantasy 12 (ps2)    10.
warcraft3 (pc)    7.
icy tower (pc)    8.
tetris (gb)    3.
super mario (snes/gb/n64)    5.
crimsonland (pc)    9.


----------



## piwo (29. September 2007)

-TFX (for IBM PC´s)
-Flight Simulator 98


----------



## HTS (3. Oktober 2007)

Meine absoluten Lieblingsspiele (keine spezielle Sortierung):
- Indiana Jones - Fate of Atlantis
- MechWarrior 2
- das allererste FIFA Soccer
- Need For Speed Porsche
- Diablo 2 (inkl. LoD)
- Die Sims
- FarCry
- Total Annihilation (gewöhne mich grad an den Nachfolger "Supreme Commander")
- Zoo Tycoon 2 inkl. Add-Ons sorgt auch immer wieder für Kurzweile


Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## chief_jone (7. Oktober 2007)

10.Icy Tower haha genial^^
9.Tetris!!! (GameBoy)
8.Super Mario Land II (GameBoy)
7. Need for Speed UG I
6.Jedi Knight II
5.Far Cry
4.Die GTA Reihe
3.Age of Empires I+II
2.Diablo II
1.Warcraft III + The Frozen Throne


----------



## Floletni (9. Oktober 2007)

10.IL-2
9.Age of Empires I
8.Battlefield Vietnam
7.Battlefront II
6.Sim City 4
5.GTA SA
4.Age of Empire II
3.CoD UO
2.Cod 2
1.CoH


----------



## ForgottenRealm (15. Oktober 2007)

Secret of Mana und Mystic Quest (SNES)
Gothic 1-3
Half Life 1+2
Baldurs Gate 2
Neverwinter Nights 1+2
GTA 3/VC/SA
Command & Conquer RA 2 / 3 Tiberian Sun/Firestorm
Call of Duty 2 (mal schaun wie 4 wird ...)
Diablo 1+2
Final Fantasy 7

keine bestimmte reihenfolge ...


----------



## ED101 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ohne Reihenfolge:

Mafia
Command & Conquer
Need for Speed 
GTA SA/VC
Bioshock
X-Wing
Schleichfahrt
F1 Racing Simulation
Driver (Teil 1)
Jagged Alliance
Grand Prix Legends
Deus Ex (Teil 1)


----------



## dr.konkret (16. Oktober 2007)

*Atari 2600:* PacMan
*C64: PitStopII und SummerGamesII
Amiga:* PlayerManager (KickOff von Anco mit Managerfunktion)
*PC 90er:* Anstoss
*PC um 2000:* Return to C*stle W*lfen*tein
*Playstation:* Immer wieder FIFA
*PC aktuell:* GTA / Call of Duty 3
*Nintendo:* Mario 24 :wink: und im Grunde das komplette Spielkonzept der Wii 

Cya Oli


----------



## X-10-Z!0n (18. Oktober 2007)

10: Jazz Jack Rabbit - ist und bleibt einfach n geiles game für zwischendurch
9:  Skyroads - kennen warscheinlich nicht so viele! schaut mal danach is 1A !!!!
8:  GTA SA,VC
7:  NFSU 1 ... die anderen waren nich schlecht
6:  Stalker  Die Athmosphäre is einfach geil
5: WoW 
4: Mafia 
3: Bioshock
2: WC 3 + Addon
1: The Elder Scrolls 3


----------



## squall (18. Oktober 2007)

Moral Komplott - Reihe !
Street Fighter - Reihe !
Dead or Alive 4 !
Virtua Fighter - Reihe !
Phantasy Star 1 - 4 (Online oder Universe, ist nur Mist )
Shining Force Reihe ! 
Zelda - Reihe !
Final Fantasy - Reihe !
Never Winter Nights 1 + 2 !
SW KOTOR und diverse andere SW Games 
Jade Empire 
Doom 3 !
Unreal Tournament -Reihe (fast vergessen - wie konnte ich nur ! )
Quake IV !
Half Life ! 
Grandia 1 - 2 (und bald III)
Blue Dragon !
War hammer 40 k + Winter Assault usw...
Command & Comquer

(20 Jahre Gaming und ich zocke immer noch - egal ob, Pen and Paper oder Konsole und PC !)


----------



## rob21 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hmm das wird schwer, nachdem ich schon an die 20 Jahre mit Computerspielen in Kontakt bin...aber versuchen wirs mal:

10. Platz:

Sid Meiers Civilization II - für mich das wirklich erste Rundenstrategiespiel dass ich angerührt habe. Kostete mich viele Nächte an meinem damaligen 486er.

9. Platz:

Age Of Empires II:

Dank der schönen Atmosphäre und der toll gezeichneten Grafik ein konventionelles, aber dennoch gutes Spiel.

8. Platz

Baphomets Fluch:

Die Adventure Reihe um George Stoppard war in den letzten Jahren nicht so gut wie die ersten Teile die ich hier besonders hervorheben möchte. Eine dichte Story, tolle Atmosphäre und eine enorm gute Sprachausgabe machten das mit seinen vielen Rätseln hochinteressant.

7. Platz

Monkey Island:

Die vielgeliebte Reihe mit ihrem schrägen Humor füge ich mal an diese Stelle. 

6. Platz:

Baldurs Gate II:

Eine Legende unter Rollenspielern, wurde erst später bei mir von den höher Platzierten vom Thron gestossen 

5. Platz

Diablo II Lord of Destruction:

Nach fast 7 Jahren online-Zocken mit diesem Spiel, zahllosen Nächten und der immer wieder kehrenden Sucht weiss ich dass ich beim Kauf des Spiels nichts falsch gemacht habe. Meine damalige Freundin flucht immer noch drüber dass sie mich damals animiert hat weiter zu spielen 

4. Platz:

Anstoß 2:

Beste Fußballsimulation die es gab - übersichtlich, logisch, augenzwinkernd und sehr sehr liebevoll gemacht.

3. Platz: 

Sacred:

Mit dem suchterzeugenden Gameplay, dem schönen Onlinemodus und den zahlreichen schön gestalteten Waffen und Gegenständen eins der besten Action Rollenspiele. Auch wenn die Bugs in der Anfangszeit mehr als ärgerlich waren. Ich als ehemaliger Betatester weiss wovon ich rede..

2. Platz:

Counter Strike

Hier musste ich sehr lang überlegen - doch letztendlich fiel mir nur ein Shooter ein der es für mich würdig war hier zu stehen: Halflife I und sein Ableger Counter Strike.

1. Platz:

Knights of the old Republic I:

Überlegungszeit von ca 1 Millisekunde - KotoR I. Wegen der dichten, ausgezeichneten Story die mit den Filmen locker konkurrieren kann, den lebendigen, glaubwürdigen und ausgefeilten Charakteren, den filmreifen, toll gesprochenen Dialogen und dem hohen Wiederspielbarkeitsfaktor. Ganz großes Kino


----------



## HTS (18. Oktober 2007)

rob21 schrieb:


> 4. Platz:
> 
> Anstoß 2:
> 
> Beste Fußballsimulation die es gab - übersichtlich, logisch, augenzwinkernd und sehr sehr liebevoll gemacht.



Stimmt ja.. hatte ich in meiner Aufzählung völlig vergessen *G*
Version 1 hatte ich mal bei ESCOM für 5DM bekommen, später kam dann "Anstoss 2", das Add-On "Verlängerung" und zum Abschluss noch "Anstoss 2 Gold"... keine Ahnung, wie viele Stunden ich damit verbracht habe *G*


----------



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

Oh... da gibt es einige. *smile*

- Unreal Tournament
- Need for Speed
- Command & Conquer
- Warhammer 40.000 - Dawn of War
- Titan Quest
- Resident Evil
- Command & Conquer Renegade - Online
- Half-Life
- Heroes of Might and Magic

Bei allen Titeln meine ich wenn natürlich die komplette Serie. Das sind jetzt die Titel die mir so eingefallen sind.

EG


----------



## prvrs (22. Oktober 2007)

das beste war cod  früher tag und nacht durchgespielt  und den sp hab ich geschafft in 2h und 5min durchzuspielen :sm_B-]: ohne iwelche bugs :p

ansonsten: 
halflife
rtcw
mario64 
zelda reihe
quake 1-3

waren auch klasse games


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

CoD? Wir zocken immer UO auf unseren LANs - für was andres sind die Rechner der anderen nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## rob21 (22. Oktober 2007)

CoD war auch ein schönes Spiel. Aber nachdem man dutzende von Shootern gespielt hat, ist irgendwann der Reiz weg..


----------



## squall (22. Oktober 2007)

Mit 12 Jahren habe ich das Erste Mal Doom auf einen 486er gezockt ! Kannte vorher nur Mega Drive und Super Nintendo, als mein Bruder dann mit Pc kam oui .... ! Wollte nur noch Doom zocken .... 
Mit ca 14 - 15 /16 Jahren habe ich es das erste mal auf em 32 X dem MD aufsatz gepielt und vorher noch auf den Atari Jaguar, dann Quake I + II PC (damals noch mit 3d FX) + Hexen 64 auf N64. Als dann Geforce und Radeon aufkamen mist, die Alten Games laufen nit mehr !


----------



## mcgeitner (22. Oktober 2007)

Ja da schreib ich auch mal meine Lieblingsgames auf ohne wirkliche Reihenfolge:

Divine Divinity - sehr witzig mit Superforum! das einzige Siel das ich jeh richtig zuende gespielt hab

Alpha Centauri - Ich habs geliebt und werde es sicher nochmal installieren

Monkey Island - Mein Einstieg sehr witzig

Simon the Sorcerer - dito

Diablo 2 - jahrelang gezockt

Sacred - fiese Bugs am Anfang heben den Spaß ziemlich gebremst aber sehr schön detaillierte Welt

HOMM - konnte auch süchtig machen

Myst - schön knobeln und skurile Atmosphäre

Titan Quest - Sammelleidenschaft 

Ich glaub ich muß mal KOTOR ausprobieren hab schon soviel Gutes gehört!


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2007)

Au mann, wieso wird das beste Game aller Zeiten vergessen?

Master of Orion 2!!

Gut, wenn man den Dreh raus hat, ists kinderleicht, aber dennoch interessant 

Und ja, ich habs getan, ich habs wieder gespielt, binnen der letzten 48h


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2007)

weil es scheiß schwer und unübersichtlich ist, wenn man den dreh nicht raus hat - und wie erwähnt: langweilig, wenn mans hat.

ich spiels trotzdem mehrfach/jahr, wenn ich mal wieder an nem rechner sitze, an dem nicht viel mehr geht. (vor allem, weil die datenträger 600km weit weg sind  )


p.s.: nach dem ich nen link zu transport tycoon deluxe entdeckt habe, hat mich das dämliche spiel schon wieder einen größeren teil der letzten beiden wochen gekostet.
no1 ist defintiv gerechtfertigt, sollte aber als warnhinweis interpretiert werden, sonst liegt man abends im bett und überlegt sich, wie man ne 8-parrallel-gleisroute im laufenden betrieb auf mag-lev umstellen kann


----------



## squall (29. Oktober 2007)

rob21 schrieb:


> CoD war auch ein schönes Spiel. Aber nachdem man dutzende von Shootern gespielt hat, ist irgendwann der Reiz weg..


 
Stimmt, jetzt moment nur noch RPGS, Beat em Ups und RTS Action Adventures. Warte wieder auf "Lucas Arts" -  Point & Clicks !


----------



## ulukay (30. Oktober 2007)

10. KOTOR - super Freiheiten (gut/mittel/böse) - fast wie Fallout

09. NFS Porsche - noch ein guter alter Teil mit bisl Tuning, ohne extremes Arcade und stylische Karren

08. Sim City - ohne Worte 

07. Enemy Territory: QuakeWars - bester MP Shooter ever

06. Quake 1 - wegweisender Shooter - absolut genial!

05. Tactical Ops für UT1 - herrlicher MP Shooter, hab ich ewig gespielt

04. Starcraft - auch ohne Worte 

03. liveforspeed - beste Rennsimulation die ich je gesehen habe (vor allem physikmäßig)

02. Outcast - grandioses Spiel. der Soundtrack ist noch immer der beste dens je für ein Spiel gegeben hat! (der nick is hängen geblieben  )

01. Fallout 1+2 - absolut perfektes RPG. schön dreckig mit sehr vielen möglichkeiten ein Problem zu lösen. habe kein anderes game öfter durchgespielt


----------



## Haekksler (30. Oktober 2007)

mein toplist besteht aus :

- Counterstrike 1.6
- Warcraft 3 + TFT
- HOMM wobei mir das 3er am Besten gefällt
- Die Trackmania-Reihe
- Stronghold Crusader (genial auf Lans)
- COD 
- COD2
- GTA 1,2,3,VC,SA
- Age Of Empires (aber es gab zu viele Cheats)
- Worms 2 ^^

Und Pro Evolution Soccer 5

allerdings bin ich (altersbedingt) auch so richtig erst ab 2002, davor hab ich auf nem uralt pII system nur AOE und Worms gespielt


----------



## Jor-El (5. November 2007)

Ich will auch mal!

*1. Mafia*
Top Story, glaubwürdige Welt und fettes Ende. Wenn ich an ein PC Spiel denke dann an dieses! Seit der GC07 träume ich schon vom zweiten Teil!

*2.Battlefield 1942*
Der nie wieder erreichte und bester Teamshooter aller Zeiten. Wurde seiner Zeit sogar ein Member eines BF Clans.

*3. Race 07*
Mit GTR hatte die Leidenschaft angefangen und ging über GT Legends, GTR2 usw. Erste Fahrsimulation die mich zum Kauf eines Lenkrades nötigte.

*4. F.E.A.R*
Das Ding bereitet mir selbst Morgens im Sonnenschein Gänsehaut an Stellen von denen ich überhaupt nicht wußte dass ich da Haare hab!
Deshalb bisher nicht durchgespielt!

*5. Undying*
Siehe einen weiter oben. Schade dass Clive Barker mit seinem neuen Spiel nicht annähernd an sein Debüt heran kommt.

*6. Flight Simulator X*
Seit Fighter Bomber großer Sim Flug Fan. Wenn garnix geht, FS geht immer! 

*7. Emergency Reihe*
Hatte sie alle. Macht immer wieder Spaß Menschen auch mal in einem Spiel zu helfen.

*8. Rock´n Roll Racing*
Hatte ich damals bei nem Freund an einem Stück Nachts durchgespielt. Er war so entnervt nach der Nacht ohne Schlaf, dass er das SNES zwei Tage später verkaufte. 

*9. Traz*
Arkanoid Klon für zwei Spieler simultan. Vorallem die Titelmusik tat es mir an.

*10. Wings*
Unglaublich viele Missionen geflogen. Hatte spaßhalber mal den Amiga ausgegraben. Weiß nicht mehr wie ich damals die Missionen fliegen konnte. Ein pures Geruckel, aber hauptsache 3D. 

*All Time Favorite: Oil Imperium*
War mit dem Competition Pro 5000 der Gott unter den Bohrern. Immer mit High Speed da rein. Das Spiel steht stellvertretend für alle Handelssimulationen alter Tage wie Kaiser, Winzer, Black Gold, Ports of Call und Yuppies Revenge. Warum gibts sowas heute nicht mehr?


----------



## bArrA (5. November 2007)

So ma meine top ten:

-F.E.A.R. : 
Des Spiel is der Hammer macht riesen Spass nur leider konnt ichs nich durch spielen meine Fesplatte is vor mir kaputt gegangen^^

-The ElderScrolls 3 Morrowind(+Bloodmoon  & Tribunal) :
Meiner Meinung nach bis jetzt das beste Rollenspiel das ich gespielt hab, man hat riesige Freiheiten kann machen was man will...is natürlich auch sehr gewöhnungs bedürftig da man am anfang doch ein bisschen alleingelassen wird und man sich sein Weg selber suchen muss.

-NFS Most Wanted : 
Ja ich würd ma sagen n würdiger nachfolger von Hot Pursuit welches auch ein riesen kracher war ..hrr

-Age Of Empires 1/2 :
Mann das waren noch  Zeiten realativ simple gehaltenen Echtzeitstrategie jedoch mit riesigen möglichkeiten komplexen angriffsstrategien nette optic und ohne irgendwelches schnickschnack wie Zukunft gedöhns oder so...eig gar nich so simple ?!

-COD2 :
Iwie macht des spiel einfach ein heidenspass, ma schaun wies 4er letztenendes wird

-Alien versus Predator 2 :
Mann die Story des Spiels is eig nich so der Hammer, gibt aber trozdem ein paar spannende und schwierige Stellen nja und die umsetztung find ich von film in pc spiel eig der hammer also lang nich mehr so ne gute umsetzung gesehn

-Soldat :
Kleines kostenloses Spiel so ähnlich wie Counter Strike bloß in der Sicht von Supermario
macht aber wahnsinnig spass im inet zu spielen, seh geglückt das spiel die waffen sind sehr realistisch der sound etc. das is n spiel das rockt 

-Wacraft 3 +TFT :
Naja warcaft eben super Spiel is auch auf Landpartys immer wieder der Hammer

-Diablo 2 :
Am Anfang stand ich erst ma da und dachte:...mhh scheiß grafik, ich hab keine ahnung was ich tun soll -> Scheißspiel.Dann zwei drei monster gekillt ne neue rüstung bekommen und dann konnt ich nich mehr aufhören...bestes Suchtfaktorspiel so was hab ich noch nie erlebt^^

-Stalker :
Also die Atmospähre is einfach richtig geil da denkt man die ganze zeit man wär mitten drin, die Story is auch sehr gut, schöne Umsetzung sehr gut gelung macht richtig fun ...nur doof das man darauf so lange warten musst^^


So des war se gibt eig keine Reihenfolge davon spiel ich alle gern


----------



## Coma (12. November 2007)

10. Gears of War
war einfach nur geil. zumindest singleplayer-kampamnge im koop. 
9.Need fpr Speed hot pursuit2
bester teil der serie. unerechit meiner meinung nach
8. Geometry Wars. 
ist zwar nur son minigame, aber es macht hamer süchtig
7.Stalker
wirklich super atmosphäre, auch en superspiel. nur die bugs haben en bisschen genervt.
6.Ninja Gaiden: sigma
schwer, aber einfach ein geniales spiel
5.Prince of Persia: ab sands of time
alle sau gut, nur der zweite war echt bockschwer.
4.Guild Wars: alle
einfach sehr gut, hing ein jahr dran, im mom kb mehr, kann ja aber wieder kommen
3. Battlefield2/bf2-mod: point of existence 2
genial, kannman immer wieder zocken, und im clan ist einfach cool.
2. counterstrike source/1.6
ohne worte
1. Call Of Duty4
HAMMMMMMMMER. MP,SP, alles genial


----------



## der8auer (12. November 2007)

*10. Doom II*
Das warn noch Zeiten 
*9. Guild Wars*
Ab und zu mal um vom "Ego-shootern" runter zu kommen 
*8. F.E.A.R.*
Schönes Game aber Mehrspieler finde ich nicht so gut 
*7. G.R.A.W. 2*
Guter Taktikshooter
*6. Diablo 2*
*5. Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield*
Schön realistisch. Terroristenjagt über LAN is geil
*4. Battlefield 2142*
Besonders das fliegen macht da Spaß 
*3. Far Cry*
Zock ich immer wieder gerne. Geniales Insel feeling
*2. Joint Operations Typhoon Rising:*
Nicht sehr bekannt und rennen auch viele Cheater rum aber das Gameplay und die Leutz da sind einfach top  
*1. Wird warscheinlich CRYSIS*


----------



## Merty (12. November 2007)

Ich denke es wäre ganz schön wenn Ihr alle bei Spielen bleibt, die Ihr schon mal gespielt habt 

Also meine TOP 5 waren bisher:

1. MAFIA
2. Half Life 2
3. Herr der Ringe: Schlacht um Mittelerde
4. Day of Defeat Source
5. Call of Duty 4 (möglicherweise bald auf einer höheren Position) -
   aber nur wenn der Multiplayer-Part genau so viel Spaß macht 

Habe auch vor mir CRYSIS zu holen... mal sehen...


----------



## potzblitz (18. Mai 2008)

Eine genaue Rangliste hab ich zwar nichts aber wenn ich es in der Reihenfolge bringen soll dann sieht es so ungefähr unter den ersten 10 bei mir aus:

*10. Sacred + Underworld

09. Mafia

08. Diablo II + Addon

07. Star Wars: Battlefront II

06. C & C 1+2

05. Star Wars: Republic Commando

04. Star Trek Elite Force 1 + 2 (warum gibt es kein 3 Teil )

03. Day of Defeat: Source

02. Half Life 1 bis  Episode 2

01. Battlefield 2 + SF + EF + AF + Mods 
*


----------



## Player007 (18. Mai 2008)

*1. *Crysis

*2.* FM08

*3. *UT3

*4.* Anno 1701

*5.* Siedler 4

*6.* Anno 1503

*7.* Half Life 2 Episode One

*8.* Sim City 3000

*9.* Empire Earth

*10.* Gothic 2

Liste ist noch nicht besonders ausgeprägt, hab früher nur PS2 gezockt.

Gruß


----------



## buzty (19. Mai 2008)

hmmmm... meine top10:

10: ut - 04 lange gespielt , jedoch nur mit bots/ auf lan, da ich da noch kein dsl hatte...ut3 kurz im clan gespielt, aber dann irgendwie die motivation verloren

9: company of heroes - wunderschön anzusehen und spaßiger mp-modus

8: world in cnflict - besonders die steuerung finde ich sehr gelungen, top im mp!

7: gtr² - so wunderbar realistisch, besser geht es mit dem lenkrad kaum

6: hl² - die physikrätsel haben mich echt beeindruckt

5: anno - 1602 hab ich mit ~10 Jahre sooo viel gespielt, einfach genial.       1701 im moment auch gerne auf lan 

4: css - erstes spiel das ich im clan gezockt hab...hat mir ne menge spaß bereitet

3: gta vc/sa - beides so richtige sucht-spiele, hoffentlich kommt IV nicht raus wenn ich fürs abi lernen muss oO

2: cod4 - auch die anderen teile waren gut, aber cod4 schlägt sie alle um längen, so in den bann gezogen hat mich selten ein spiel!

1: gothic (vor allem II) - einfach sehr genial das spiel, vor allem die       atmosphäre


----------



## boss3D (26. Mai 2008)

*10: Oblivion*
Ein gutes Rollenspiel, dass eine rießige Spielwelt mit unzähligen Quests zu bieten hat. Für meinen Geschmack war das Game aber zu "brav" und zu weit von einem halbwegs realistischen Mittelalter entfernt.

*9: Test Drive Unlimited*
Ebenfalls eine rießige Spielwelt! Leider wirkte die Grafik sehr schnell etwas angestaubt, was aber an der guten Konkurenz liegen dürfte. Schade ist auch, dass das Game bei mir mit keiner Forceware, außer der 169.25 WHQL läuft und die Erweiterung des Fuhrparks kostenpflichtig ist.

*8: Company of Heroes*
Interessante Karten und gute Grafik wissen zu überzeugen! Schade nur, dass der DX10-Modus Leistung ohnesgleichen frisst und das Game vor allem im Singleplayer-Modus schnell langweilig wird.

*7: Team Fortress 2*
Einfach, unkomliziert, witzig und wenig hirnzellenfordernd! Das ideale Game für Zwischendurch.

*6: Tom Glancys Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighters 2*
Auch ohne Physikkarten kann das Game vor allem in taktischer Hinsicht punkten. Die Grafik hätte selbst beim Release mehr zeitgemäß sein können, sonst kann das Game aber in allen Punkten überzeugen! Der Singleplayer-Modus ist weder zu lang, noch zu kurz und präsentiert eine spannende, gut inszenierte Story.
*
5: Assassin´s Creed*
Top Grafik und gute Performance treffen auf langweilige, aber überraschungsreiche Story! Das Game darf man auf keinem Fall aufeinmal durchspielen. Ansonsten für eine Konsolenportierung überwältigend!

*4: Crysis*
Top Grafik, die allerdings für die gewählten Settings zu "sauber" wirkt (kein Schmutz an den Fahrzeugen, etc.). Actionreiches Gameplay, gute KI und Physik könne trotz schwacher Story überzeugen!

*3: Hellgate London / Unreal Tournament 3 / NfS: Most Wanted*
Diesen Platz teilen sich bei mir drei Games. Alle 3 können mich sowohl in grafischer, alsauch in spielerischer Hinsicht voll überzeugen! Hellgate könnte zwar etwas abwechslungsreicher sein, doch dieses Manko können die Entwickler durch die vielen coolen Klassen wieder einigermaßen ausgleichen. An UT3 gibts für mich nichts zu meckern und die Unreal Engine 3 muss sich auf keinen Fall hinter der CryEngine2 verstecken! Most Wanted bietet Raser-Action, super Grafik und Spielspaß zur Genüge und macht es damit für mich, trotz seines Alters, zum derzeit besten Rennspiel überhaupt!

*2: Half Life 2 /  Episode 1 / Episode 2*
Die ganze Half Life 2 Reihe ist einfach gigantisch. Für mich in sämtlichen Punkten unübertreffbar. Die Story übertrifft Crysis u. CoD4 um ein Vielfaches, die Grafik kann mit genügend AA/AF sogar heute noch voll überzeugen. KI gibt es bis jetzt keine bessere in einem PC-Game und die Spieltiefe ist unübertroffen! Nur ein Spiel hat mich bis jetzt so tief in seine Handlung hineintauchen lassen (siehe Platz 1!).

*1: The Witcher* 
Best RPG for ever! Story, Grafik (in RPGs) und Settings sind bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt absolut unübertroffen! Kein Rollenspiel konnte mit den Faktoren Sex, Drugs and Rock´n Roll eine derart spannende und überzeugende Geschichte erzählen. Das europäische Mittelalter wurde bis ins kleinste Detail nachempfunden und der Held selbst strahlt mehr Männlichkeit aus, als die Prol***e aus Gothic, oder sämtliche menschliche Figuren in Oblivion.
Aber nicht nur das Game selber, sondern auch der Support seitens der Entwickler ist beispielslos!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## myvendetta (29. Mai 2008)

1. Medal of Honor - Allied Assault
2. Far Cry
3. Half Life
4. Serious Sam
5. Max Pain
6. Commander Keen
7. Tetris
...

Für mich zwar nicht unbedingt die besten Spiele, allerdings die, in die ich am meisten Zeit investiert habe.


----------



## Lee (29. Mai 2008)

Also, ich habe in meinem Leben noch nicht all zu viele Spiele gespielt die erwähnenswert waren. Trotzdem, hier mal ne kleine Liste.

Star Wars Battlefront 2 
Star Wars Episode 3
The Legend Of Zelda, Twilight Princes
Assasins Creed
KOTOR 2
Need For Speed Underground 2
Flight Simulator X
Guild Wars
Und noch Trackmanie Nations (Forever)

Sie sind nicht sortiert


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (29. Mai 2008)

cs 1.6 +css
COD4
Oblivion
Grid 
Stalker auch
HL2
BF2

Nein Crysis ist nicht dabei, viel zu buggy.


----------



## Aerron (30. Mai 2008)

joah meine Top 10 


10. Starsiege   wow ich habe es zu erst auf einem 266 mhz Pentum II mit ner S3  Gezockt 
9. Medall of Honor   für dieses spiel habe ich mir meinen ersten Pc selbst gebaut ich habe hier noch die War Chest Version  im Regal und auch das Lösungs Buch 

8. Unreal Turnamet    (heatshot, doublekill )

7. R.t.C.W   erschieße niemals den fahrer der dich in die Fliegerbasis bringen soll 

6. Call of Duty  naja Mohha wurde langweillig 

5. FaCray .......... immer wieder 

4. DOOM III  Beta version   hach war das Grusselig 

3 . Quake4    

2 S.T.A.L.K.E.R    

1. COD4  ganz klar   coole Story  Häftige scenen  geile Grafik  das wird bestimmt noch nen Film geben  



gruß Aerron


----------



## Fabian (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab kiene Rankings,sind alles für Mich TOPP Spiele:
Age Of empires ALLE Teile
Age of empires 2 War mien erstes spiel,aber auch mein Lieblingsspiel,hab es noch auf nem Pentium 2 gespielt

Cod 1+2+4(hoffe das cod1+cod2 Verfilmt werden,aber wenn dann vernünftig)

Schlacht um Mittelerde 1+2,wobei Sum2 mein Favorit war,habe mit nem freund mal nen ganzes Wochenende durchgezoogt,natürlich mit Pausen
jede mange online stunden auf der kuppe,aber läuft leider nicht mehr,weil es einfach nicht starten will.
Hab schon alles ausprobiert

Gotic 1+2 Perfekte Story,super charakter

Gothic 3   Habe mich da mit ner 6600 gt und nen 3800+ durchgequält,wobei es noch flüssi auf mittel lief

WORLD IN CONFLICT:Einfach geile Grafik,tolle Missionen und tolle Filmsequenzen,ich hoffe das es auch verfilmt wird.

Stronghold Crusader: Macht einfach nur spaß


----------



## esqe (1. Juni 2008)

1.Silvereye

So muss sich ein *Spiel* spielen!

2.Deus Ex

Das perfekte Verhältnis Story/Gameplay.

3.Zelda-Reihe (speziell OoT)

Der wahre Tolkien-Held!

4.Mafia

Ebenfalls ein cineastisches Erlebnis allererster Güte. 

5.Mario 64

Eins mit dem Pad...

6.Secret of Mana (SNES, dt.)

Exakt diese Version in 3D...

7.GTA (komplett)

Mit einem Hauch mehr "feeling": Perfekt!

8.Forsaken (N64)

Descent in Perfektion, 3D-Total!

9.Richard Burns Rally

Gameplay öde, aber diese Steuerung...

10.Sim City (PC)

Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Juni 2008)

esqe schrieb:


> 10.Sim City (PC)
> 
> Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung...



Was waren das Zeiten, als die Lehrer wegen gekürzter Honorare einen riesen Aufstand machten oder ich Gott spielen durfte, der schnurstracks einen Wirbelsturm durch die Stadt schickte...


----------



## esqe (1. Juni 2008)

...durch eine perfekt funktionierende Stadt. Das erlaubt heute kein Programm mehr...
Wobei mir Anno 1701 wieder dieses Gefühl vermittelt hat (und man aber heute mehr erwartet...).


----------

